# Downloader.Trojan



## Eylem (25 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich habe das Problem das immer wieder Downloader.Trojaner durch Norton AntiVirus erkannt und gelöscht wird. Das wiederholt sich aber jede zwei Minute andauernd. Das nervt wirklich. Spyware habe ich auch heruntergeladen.. Aber auch das nützt nicht viel... Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Januar 2005)

Wie heisst denn der Trojaner genau?
Norton sollte da eine genauere Bezeichnung auswerfen.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2005)

Suche doch mal die Bezeichnung des Trojaners > HIER <, lade Dir das entsprechende Tool herunter und führe es aus. Manche Virenscanner erkennen zwar zwar die Bedrohung und isolieren die Teile temporär, doch wie Du siehst, sind Antivirenprogramme nicht immer Allerheilmittel.


----------



## Eylem (27 Januar 2005)

Es heisst eben nur "Download.Trojan". Norton löscht ihn zwar aber werde immer wieder attakkiert. Ich finde aber unter diesen Namen keine Entfernungsprogram. 

Unter Trojaner Bezeichnung bei Bifdefender ist auch nicht zu finden. 

Was nun?


----------



## wolfgang30 (27 Januar 2005)

Hallo  Eylem  !

Hast Du Windows ME oder Windows XP ?

Falls ja, dann musst du in diesem Falle auch die Systemwiederherstellung
(Arbeitsplatz--->Eigenschaften--->Systemeigenschaften---> auf Reiter
"Systemwiederherstellung) kurzzeitig deaktivieren sowie im sog. abgesicherten Modus scannen.  (also beim PC-Start mehrfach die F8-Taste drücken oder siehe auch:
http://www.bsi.bund.de/av/texte/wiederher.htm.)

--> es gibt lt. Symantec diese etwas laue Trojanerbezeichnung unter:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/download.trojan.html

Entfernungsanleitung:
   1. Disable System Restore (Windows Me/XP).
   2. Update the virus definitions.
   3. Restart the computer in Safe mode (Windows 95/98/Me/2000/XP) or VGA mode (Windows NT).
   4. Run a full system scan and delete all the files detected as Download.Trojan.
   5. Clear Internet Explorer History and files, if needed.

und sogar noch eine Variante dazu: 
Download.Trojan.PSK (nennt sich auch Downloader-DK  bei McAfee oder TrojanDropper.JS.Mimail.b   bei Kaspersky).

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/download.trojan.psk.html

Leider laufen eine Menge an Viren, Würmer unter verschiedenen Namen, je nach AV-Herstellern. Das verwirrt manchmal zusätzlich.

Aber wenn Dir dein Norton  diesen Trojan so benennt, dann müsste  die 
erste Variante mit deaktivierter Systemwiederherstellung + im abgesicherten Modus scannen lt. Beschreibung auch funktionieren.


----------



## Eylem (1 Februar 2005)

Hallo Wolfgan30 
Ich habe das Betriebssystem Windows 2000 Professional
Das mit dem Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Da ich unter Arbeitsplatz-Eigentschaften keine entsprechende Taste finde um es zu deaktivieren.

Ich habe auch die anderen Tolls heruntergeladen die Du mir angabs. Aber leider hatte ich auch damit kein Erfolg. 

Was mache ich den falsch?


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2005)

Eylem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Betriebssystem Windows 2000 Professional
> Das mit dem Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert bei mir gar nicht. Da ich unter Arbeitsplatz-Eigentschaften keine entsprechende Taste finde um es zu deaktivieren.
> 
> Was mache ich den falsch?



Nun du *hattest* was falsch gemacht. Das Betriebsystem win2000 kann keine Systemwiederherstellung  durchführen. Daher findest du die Tasten auch nicht


----------



## wolfgang30 (2 Februar 2005)

Hallo Eylem !

BenTiger hat Recht , wenn Du Windows2000 hast gibt es dort auch keine Systemwiederherstellung  (nur Windows ME + Windows XP haben diese.).

Für dich gelten somit die obigen Punkte 2 - 5.

Vorallem hier auch die Nr. 5 beachten und reinigen. --->

Start => Ausführen "cleanmgr" (dort keine Anführungszeichen) eingeben. 

Laufwerk C:\ => OK drücken und die Temporäre Dateien und Temporary Internet Files löschen.

Wenn Dir das auf Dauer zu lästig ist, habe ich z.B. mit so allgemeinen
Cleanertools wie www.clearprog.de (ist freeware)  gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber immer vorher nachsehen, was gelöscht werden soll. Aber Cookies,Temporäre Dateien und Temporary Internet Files löschen kann man ohne Bedenken löschen.

Dann muss das Ding dann weg sein  Viel Erfolg.


----------

